# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  I'll show you mine ..

## davegol

Now that we're a couple of weeks away from moving back in, I thought I'd share some pics of our big reno..  
It's a weatherboard bungalow in Melbourne (SE), which has been renovated a few times in its life. The last time was about 15 years ago (not by us). In this reno, we pulled off the back 1/3 (the part covered by the skillion roof) and a leaky old garage, and roughly doubled what was left. We used BDG Constructions (hope I'm allowed to plug them here?!? sorry if that's a no-no) and they've been nothing short of fantastic, professional, reasonable, amenable, friendly, responsive, fast, and BEST of all - HIGH QUALITY. Strong recommendations for these guys! 
We're about 2 weeks away from moving in - running about 3 weeks late on a 6 month build (through a very wet winter) which I am pretty impressed by. 
the guys started framing up the new rooms on the first day of demos! before the back wall had even come down. Wow.. fast!  
back skillion roof coming down.  
now we're moving!  
sub floor going down.  
love this photo contrasting old and new. it really tells the whole story. it's one of my favourites.  
roof trusses.  
framing done! My son discovering what happens when you get a tape measure wet. Off to bunnings for a new one!  
velux roof windows going in. now that they're plastered up, they look amazing. really happy with that choice!  
the veluxes were going to be too expensive for the alfresco (something's gotta give!) so we went with polycarb, meshed in with the colourbond roof. Very effective - extremely happy with the result.  
painting in progress  
tiling behind the bath hob. mosaic tiles for a nice effect. happy with this one!  
timber floor going down in the new section  
kitchen cabinets coming in  
old Baltic pine in the front hallway, with a double step up to the new section. really happy with the steps as a division b/n the old and new floors.  
this is how the front looks now.. front door will be black..

----------


## activeman

Very nice. 
But why would you paint the front door black? That will just look weird.

----------


## davegol

hmm paint colours .. what a subjective thing!
that's one decision that you just can't take someone else's advice on. You've just got to make a call and go with it.
we debated long and hard the front door colour (it's surprising how small things end up taking hours to decide, but big things are decided without a second thought)
we went with black with a lot of nervousness, but now that it's been done, it looks amazing. 
It really stands out nicely and pulls your eye towards the front door as the focus point of the façade - what better focus than the entrance to the house?
doesn't look weird at all.

----------


## davegol

here's a pic of it. 
I guess some might think it's weird, but we like it !

----------


## dr renovator

I think the door looks great, nice contrast against the white.  You are certainly right with the subjectivity of colours, what appeals to one, does not with another.  At the end of the day, its your home and you have to live with walking through the door everyday! 
The whole house looks great too! 
What floor boards did you use in the extension?  They appear to be quite wide.  Is it a local species or something like American/European Oak?

----------


## dominicw

Great job on the house. Black door looks great; we are planning the same thing.

----------


## activeman

You're right, it's completely subjective. 
More importantly, Good finishes make everything worthwhile don't they?

----------


## davegol

I think the floors are grey gum, and you're right - they're extra wide boards. 180mm wide I think.

----------


## activeman

Hey davegol, 
Any chance of a photo of the velux with plasterboard? Cheers

----------


## davegol

here you go. I don't have any better photos of them - sorry.
there's one facing north which catches the sun pretty much all day, and one facing east (that one over the kitchen bench) which catches the morning sun.
both have the solar blockout blinds installed which are pretty cool - they just clip in place and don't need any extra power.
They are 100% blockout..

----------


## freebaser

This looks great - well done. 
+ 1 for the door colour from me  :Smilie: 
Cheers,

----------


## activeman

Thanks very much for the extra photos, i might consider retrofitting them to my place.

----------


## davegol

Here's the finished product. 
All moved in just in time for xmas/new-year.

----------


## barney118

nice work, How deep is your walk in pantry? do you have a floorplan? 
Cheers

----------


## BaysideNana

Looks great and I love the black front door!!  Been trying to decide on a colour for the front door here but the roller door is only a couple of metres away and I think it would need to be the same colour....anyway, lots more to do before the front door gets painted.   
Love your extension and perfect timing for end of year relaxation.  Thanks for the photos  :2thumbsup:

----------


## davegol

floor plan attached. the pantry is probably around 1200mm deep.

----------


## METRIX

Looks fantastic, you have to be happy with the finished result.

----------


## CraigandKate

Great work, love how the patio came up with the laserlite and framing around it with the downlights!

----------


## Bloss

Ripper job!  :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

Very stylish.

----------

